# Introductory posting. Common Housefly.



## Johann Schutte (Jun 17, 2016)

Canon 70d, MP-E 65. 1:1


----------



## Overread (Jun 17, 2016)

Welcome to the site and a fantastic shot to open with!


----------



## kalgra (Jun 17, 2016)

Great shot! what did you use for lighting?


----------



## Johann Schutte (Jun 17, 2016)

Ty for the welcome.

@ kalgra: Yongnuo flash, diffused with some styrofoam. I shoot at ISO200 to capture a little bit of the ambient light, and to decrease flash intensity.


----------

